# Motor City



## hisham29784 (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys living in Motor City 

What do you think the Pros and Cons of living there ?

And what tips you could say to me when I am going to rent an appartment there ? 

Regards,
Hisham


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm living in Motor City at the moment, but am planning on leaving to return to my home country. My experiences of motor city have been mostly positive. Bare in mind though, I have only stayed briefly in Al Barsha (near the MoE) in a hotel apartment before moving here.

Pros:
- Quieter neighborhood, bit more relaxed.
- Some greenery and lots of footpaths around. I like going for a run in the evenings.
- Amenities: there are swimming pools and gyms scattered around the uptown motor city area. The gyms are very basic (just some weight sets and a couple of machines in a tiny room).
- Was relatively close to my workplace by car. Traffic along the nearby major roads (Al Khail and Umm Sequim) is usually pretty good.
- Nearby Spinneys had most of my daily groceries that I needed.

Cons:
- A bit out of the way of most things if you intend to make use of public transport. The F29 bus heads into Mall of Emirates. I think it took me more then 3 times longer to get to work by public transport then driving in.
- Nothing in terms of night life / drinking. Though it seems like they are building a hotel near the track so maybe that will change?
- Noisy on weekends near the track.


----------



## ml350 (Nov 28, 2017)

Cons: 
very old and poorly built homes. every thing from the from the bathroom tub, faucets,
water heater, ceiling tiles to the kitchen sinks needs repairs, rite after you move in.
look for broken marble tops in the bathroom when viewing a apartments in motor city, this is a common problem there, water tends to trickle down and rot the wood.

Some of the Central ac unit are noise, make sure to run them on all 3 modes low, medium and high when viewing.. also note there is a separate rental charge to emicool per-month other then the bill, There is also a deposit of AED 2000 and a 200 to 500 fine for late payment even if you miss it by a day. due to all this hassle no one wants to pay for the ac maintenance and most of the time it falls under the tenants, you wont find a land lord ever paying for the maintenance.
some times the land lords wont even pay for the broken down water heaters coz the community security makes it very hard for new contractors other then serve-u (approved contractors) to enter the community recently a new rule has been applied that the contractors should be paid with credit card and not cash.. thus you wont find local contractors willing to come to the community. this makes it very hard to have maintenance work done...

No access control in the pool and gym area, tenants from neighbouring buildings are known to use your pool and gym at times, this has led previous tenants of the community to use the facilities by just driving in to the community parking and walking up to the pool. there is no security stopping them or the safety guard asking proof of residency. note there are absolutely no showers next to the pool or any signage stating the pool rules. however there are showers in the restroom but no or very little water pressure, your tap at home would have more pressure.
now you can imagine how the water would be in the pool..
i haven seen people coming out of the gym and jumping in the pool rite after a workout.

Most of the pools has broken tiles or missing tiles ( white patches in the pool ) and people haven been known to get cut now and then, tell the safety 
gurd that you have had a cut and he will pull out a log book, yes they have a log book for it and its being used up real good.

If you lose your access control card there is absolutely no way you can enter the building without the assistants of the security, that can can be challenging coz one guard attends to multiple buildings and if your landlord has not payed his yearly property maintenance,
the UP property management will not issue you a access control card until its has been payed of in full. you are just stuck outside in the cold (heat)
Note : Ask for 2 access control cards when moving in...

Mosquitoes in the community, at higher floors also so ground floor apartments are a big no no 
Gets very Noisy due the racing track. 
A lot of traffic building up in the mornings,
New buildings coming up all around the community. 
People just driving in the community without any stoppage from the security.
Random pick up trucks (pick up my junk) driving in the parkings.

Pros:
Security patrolling 24/7
Security cameras on ground floor and basements 
Cleaners in every building
Spinneys supermarket a stone throw away. tad bit expensive.
Community grocery store with home delivery at a very small charge. 
Very few to no hawkers in the building, 
Community mosque.
Facility of ATMS, coffee shops,restaurants.clinic and pharmacy with home delivery option.
Some greenery and lots of footpaths .
Pet friendly community
Wheelchair accessible buildings, parking in the basements only. 
3 schools in in about 5 km.
fitness first gym close to the community


----------

